# Bottle info



## space (Nov 18, 2018)

Hey all
1st post glad I found this site
I have a few bottles that I am looking for info on (value, year, etc)
1 is a pabst brewing comp bottle 
clear "Not to be sold"
sb&g co 3on bottom
2 is clear
"Property of Keeley brewing co chicago"
"this bottle not to be sold" on back
no further markings that i can see
3 clear "h rogatz chicago il"
"28" on the bottom
any info would be greatly appreciated
ty


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi, welcome to the forum!  Can you post some photos?  It's hard to know anything beyond the company name from just the embossing.  I'm sure you already know what Pabst is.


----------



## space (Nov 18, 2018)

will get them up tomorrow 
thank you


----------



## space (Nov 19, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum!  Can you post some photos?  It's hard to know anything beyond the company name from just the embossing.  I'm sure you already know what Pabst is.


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 23, 2018)

all this bottles are from the late 1880s to the 1900s . the crown top , is 1912 , 20. value varies . 6.00 to 12.00 dolls in most cassis .


----------

